# Dendrobium usitae



## littlefrog (Feb 8, 2007)

Not the world's best picture. These have clusters of tubular orange flowers all up and down the canes. I didn't know what I was getting when I ordered these, but I think they turned out nice.


----------



## MoreWater (Feb 8, 2007)

odd looking one, but I like it a lot. How tall are the canes?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Feb 8, 2007)

Reminds me a lot of an obtusipetalum from Natt's.





Jon


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 8, 2007)

Reminds me of candy corn.


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 8, 2007)

very interesting there! Candy corn indeed


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 9, 2007)

I like those colors and they do look like candy corn


----------



## littlefrog (Feb 9, 2007)

Similar but the lip on the usitae is not nearly as wide, flowers really are almost tubular.

Right now the canes are about 2-2.5' tall. Not sure how big they will get when they are established. Probably not much bigger.


----------

